# Consulta lineas de transmision VHF



## gepelbaum (Sep 16, 2010)

Estimados!
Tengo una duda matematica ojimetrica aproximada...

tengo un VHF de 2m y quiero maso menos saber en calculos cuanta potencia me esta largando la antena suponiendo que ya esta ajustada y tiene una ROE de 1:1

mi duda apunta mas a cuanto pierdo en el cable y los conectores

potencia de salida del equipo: 5W

si ahora me encuentro utilizando 14m de rg58 a una atenuacion de 22db cada 100m a 200mhz
en 14m me atenua la señal en 3.08db + 1db por conector----
5.1db?

pienso... 3db no es la mitad de la potencia? si al final me atenuo 5db la antena esta irradiando unos mW?

o le estoy pifiando en algo?

como seria el cálculo de la potencia que llegaria al irradiante en este caso?

podria medir la potencia al final del cable con una carga fantasma o la antena y una punta de RF? para ver si se cumple la teoria/practica?

Muchas gracias!

p.d: afinen la calculadora que estoy en la punta de la torre y hace un frio barbaro! (broma!)


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nada? no se les ocurre nada a nadie?

Miren que acepto cualquier hipotesis por lo menos para empezar a remarla

Saludos!!


----------



## J2C (Sep 18, 2010)

Gepelbaum 

Es asi como dices, solo que las perdidas de los conectores me parecen demasiado a la frecuencia de trabajo. Pero la idea *es correcta*!!!.

Lo que puedes hacer es lo que dices, de medir la potencia en la punta del coaxial sobre una carga; si usas una punta de RF la misma deberia ser calibrada para que conozcas bien cuanto te esta llegando a la antena.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 18, 2010)

Como estas J2C: encontre esto
http://www.eslared.org.ve/tricalcar/06_es_calculo-de-radioenlace_guia_v01[1].pdf
y esta calculadora online
http://www.laserwifi.com/watts-dbm.htm

PIRE (dBm) = Potencia del transmisor (dBm) – Pérdidas en el cable y conectores (dB) +
ganancia de antena (dBi)

Potencia del TX = 5W = 36.98970004336019 dbm
perdidas del cable = 3.08db
Perdida por conector= 2 conectores x 0.5db = 1db

PIRE[dbm]= 36,9897dbm - (3,08db + 1db) + 0dbi (carga fantasma) = 32,9097dbm = 1.58W
me mato la potencia!

a ve ahora con la ringo de de 5db = 7,1dbi
 PIRE[dbm]= 36,9897dbm - (3,08db + 1db) + 7,1dbi = 40,0097dbm = 10W
buenooooo la cosa va tomando color!
asi es como lo tengo ahora asi que mañana con la punta RF que ya me arme, voy a medir a ver si me da maso menos lo que indica el calculo

ahora que pasa si corto el cable de 14m a .. 5 y lo dejo justo justo?.. VEAMOS!
PIRE[dbm]= 36,9897dbm - (1,1db + 1db) + 7,1dbi = 41,9897dbm =12.59W
asi que cortando el cable unos metros saco 2.6W de la nada!... habria que probar

Bueno esto es la teoria!... 
mañana con tester y alicate de por medio saco las conclusiones!

Te gustó como quedo esto Juanka?

Saludos!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 18, 2010)

Al principio pensaba que la cosa se resumía a sumar las perdidas por metro, pero al realizar la prueba con un vatimetro conectado a una carga fantasma al final de la linea, las perdidas no eran tan grandes, ademas las perdidas en los conectores son mucho mas bajas, de todos modos 2,39 dB de perdida en mi concepto es demasiado. Si quieres lograr perdidas menores sin que te cueste demasiado, te sugiero que uses cable RG-8, con buen apantallamiento; por ejemplo la misma distancia en cable RG-8 Belden es de solo 1,05 dB y si el bolsillo te da, un cable HELIAX de 1/2 solo atenúa 0,42 dB.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 19, 2010)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Al principio pensaba que la cosa se resumía a sumar las perdidas por metro, pero al realizar la prueba con un vatimetro conectado a una carga fantasma al final de la linea, las perdidas no eran tan grandes, ademas las perdidas en los conectores son mucho mas bajas, de todos modos 2,39 dB de perdida en mi concepto es demasiado. Si quieres lograr perdidas menores sin que te cueste demasiado, te sugiero que uses cable RG-8, con buen apantallamiento; por ejemplo la misma distancia en cable RG-8 Belden es de solo 1,05 dB y si el bolsillo te da, un cable HELIAX de 1/2 solo atenúa 0,42 dB.



Claro! tal cual, mira te cuento un poco.

Estoy haciendo el curso de radioaficionado y mi idea para cuando lo termine (ya legal) es colocar la ringo que tengo ahora en el balcon... en la terraza
pero que pasa? estoy en un primer piso......... y el edificio tiene algo asi como 27-28
por lo tanto voy a necesitar un rollo completo de cable!

Desde luego que el mejor cable va a dar mejor resultados que el peor! pero mi duda era... cuales son esos mejores y peores resultados?
ya vimos que con el rg58 me comia muchisima potencia,... pero la verdad que la antena compenso bastante
de los 5W del equipo, obtube 1 1/2 W sin la antena, pero si le agrego la antena obtuve 10W asi que en un balance general.. no perdi si no que incluso gane
desde luego que podria ganar mucho mas! con un mejor cable...potencia gratis podria llamarse

Lo que pasa es que el cable heliax superflex de 1/2 aca en argentina esta algo asi de u$s250
y hay otros un poco mas economicos pero como saber de antemano que resultados esperar de cada uno? FACIL! haciendo los calculos! . Porque todos te hablan de perdes tantos db y ganas tantos otros... pero lo que a nosotros realmente nos importan son los w transmitidos.. o mejor dicho.. la distancia alcanzada.
ahora voy a ponerme a hacer los calculos (si encuentro como) de cuan lejos llego con uno y con otro, para saber realmente en distancia cual es la mejor opcion, segurameten es el cable mas largo......... pero... por cuantos metros?

Saludos!!!


----------



## J2C (Sep 19, 2010)

Gepelbaum

Realmente es asi y no has obtenido ninguna "potencia gratis", sino mas bien todo lo contrario: *no has desperdiciado* potencia en los cables.

Hace unos 33/35 años existia una costumbre donde comenze en Radiocomunicaciones y era la de usar solo cable RG8 en todas las instalaciones de VHF desde 30 MHz y si el cliente se "ponia" se le instalaba Heliax hacia las antenas de las torres. Solo se usaba el RG58 en las instalaciones de los equipos moviles en los vehiculos.

A medida que superas la frecuencia de 1 GHz el tema se vuelve muchisimo mas exigente dado que no todos los cables son medianamente eficientes (pocas perdidas), llegandose a usar en ciertos casos Guias de Onda a la frecuencia de 2.4 GHz en torres de considerable altura.

En la banda de 6.7 GHz siempre se ha usado Guia de Onda no importando cual fuese la distancia de los equipos a las antenas (parabolas).

A partir del año 2000 empezo a ser costumbre colocar las etapas de RF de los equipos en la proximidad de las antenas o con las antenas integradas.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 19, 2010)

Efectivamente, no es potencia gratis. Para no ir mas lejos, a partir de 30MHz se debe usar el cable mas grueso que se tenga a la mano, y su largo sera tal que permita la instalación fácil pero lo mas corta posible. Igual creo que parte de poner tu estación en optimas condiciones, implica buscar una buena ubicaciòn de los equipos, no crees? En cuanto a las frecuencias por encima de 1GHz... bueno, vamos paso a paso.


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 20, 2010)

Si claro, no, con respecto a lo de potencia gratis me referia a aprobechar la que larga el equipo sin tener que meter algun A.L. en el medio.

Ayer al final no pude tomar las mediciones calculadas.. pasara para hoy.

otra consulta ya que estamos.
con la punta de RF podria "maso menos" ajustar el ROE de la antena?
mi razonamiento seria de ajustar el aro gama, hasta que la tension en el coenctor de la antena sea el mayor posible.
Puesto que si la roe es potencia reflejada tendria que contrarestarse a la que el equipo emite, es decir que si tengo 1v de roe (POR EJEMPLO) y se que en ese punto ahora mismo tengo  4v, ir moviendo hasta que eso se convierta en 4.4 o mas? o estoy mandando fruta?

Que tal son esos medidores de ROE caseros? es para ajustar la antena una vez y chau.. despues cuando la suba no la toco nunca mas, yo mas que nada para no tener que ir en bondi hasta el RC a ajustarla 5000 veces  sobre todo en etapas de experimentacion

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 20, 2010)

Tengo una duda: cuando dices una sonda, te refieres a una para medir voltaje de RF? por que es mas fácil implementar un medidor de R.O.E de manera muy sencilla, no se si conoces algún circuito de estos... hay muchas maneras de hacerlo y creo que en el foro hay algo de esto. Por otro lado y para información general, un voltaje alto de RF no necesariamente representa mayor potencia, hay ciertas condiciones de desadaptacion de carga (mala adaptación de impedancia) que pueden producir valores altos de voltaje RF y también de R.O.E. asi que la medida de voltaje podría usarse solo con cargas resistivas apropiadas...


----------



## gepelbaum (Sep 22, 2010)

Van der Ziel dijo:


> Tengo una duda: cuando dices una sonda, te refieres a una para medir voltaje de RF? por que es mas fácil implementar un medidor de R.O.E de manera muy sencilla, no se si conoces algún circuito de estos... hay muchas maneras de hacerlo y creo que en el foro hay algo de esto. Por otro lado y para información general, un voltaje alto de RF no necesariamente representa mayor potencia, hay ciertas condiciones de desadaptacion de carga (mala adaptación de impedancia) que pueden producir valores altos de voltaje RF y también de R.O.E. asi que la medida de voltaje podría usarse solo con cargas resistivas apropiadas...



ahhh ok
esta bien... nayor RF no representa menor ROE

pero si reprecenta mayor potencia no? v^2/100 para 50ohm  no??? y si la carga esta bien adaptada

lo del medidor de roe si,... estaria pero te consulto.
si tengo 100m de cable y al roimetro lo tengo junto al equipo me va a marcar lo mismo que si estuviera junto a la antena?

los caceros andan bien? como hago para ajustarlo, ya que traen un potenciometro para el ajuste, con una carga fantasma?

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Van der Ziel (Sep 22, 2010)

Obviamente no te va a marcar lo mismo, de hecho al medir cerca de la carga habrá menos potencia dependiendo del largo y tipo de cable que estés usando. En cuanto al roimetro casero, se pueden hacer mediciones con valores relativos y conocer la R.O.E. pero si quieres calibrarlo, tendrás que pedir prestado un vatimetro para calibrar por comparación la escala de tu roimetro, obviamente usando una carga fantasma de 50 ohm.


----------

